# Mako Skiff



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

I am interested in possibly purchasing a boat in the next year or so. Something center console and not too large. I want to be able to tow it to local lakes and fish or tow it behind me to fish in the Pamlico sound and possibly around the Florida Bay/Everglades area. I've been looking at the Mako Skiffs. Either the 17 or 19. Anyone have any experience with Mako Boats? I don't want to go too crazy on bells and whistles but I want something functional. Any recommendations besides Mako that I could check into as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There are way better skiffs than mako. Ken craft bay rider, Jones brothers, southern skimmer, Carolina skiff. Or I'd personally look more for something like an old privateer or a modified v bottom. You get a dryer ride, doesn't beat you as bad in chop, and still can get in skinny water. Mako makes some good boats or made rather, I think the older ones from the 80s and earlier 90s were better constructed. Not a fan of the little skiff they sell at bass pro, but their center consoles are very capable fishing machines.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks! I'll check them out!


----------

